# Panting, shaking, pushing butt in air...



## kodie

Oh mann... I got home from work today and Kodie wasnt acting normal. He didnt want to play like usualy instead he was panting, shaking, walking around in his pen like he couldnt get comfortable to sit anywhere, and then he kept acting like he was stretching from a nap (arching his back and butt up in the air and lowering his front paws).... but i knew this is something weird because he normally stretches with more force then what he was doing. It seemed like he just wanted to have his butt in the air because something hurt or was making him uncomfortable. Anyway... I took him to the emergency vet because he didnt want to play or even eat a GREENIE! Thats how I KNEW something HAS to be up! HE LOVES GREENIES!  Anyway.. the Vet said he thinks its his anal sacs. He said they were abnormal and he clean them up. The vet then sent us home and told me to watch kodie for about 2hrs to see if he was doing better. When we got home Kodie went pee, I fed him some rice (he loves it), and now hes sleeping comfortably.









I know I have heard some people talking about anal sacs on here but is this what happens when they are full? Anyone have any info.

If Kodie wasnt doing better by now the Vet said he would then treat Kodie for an upset stomach type of thing.

Mann.... I'm tired myself.... TOO MUCH STRESS! -_-


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Poor Kodie! I hope that is all is was!!! 
Did he have any signs like scooting/licking before today?
Seems weird that it would get that bad all of the sudden! 
Lots of hugs and kisses to him!


----------



## kodie

I never noticed any signs of a problem like that... he wasnt even doing those things tonight while he was panting. Thats why I'm sooo puzzled how this could be anal sacs?


----------



## Lilly521

Oh poor Kodie!! Its so scary when something dosnt seem right with them, i can only imagin with Kodie being so small how much more stressful it is. Is he seeming more normal yet? At least an anal sac proublem isnt something to serious (right?), although it sounds really gross.


----------



## Holliberry

Oh no poor Kodie. hopefully thats all it is. It does seem strange that it came on so suddenly. I'm sure he is happy to be home and sleeping. Try another greenie when he gets up









Love to the tiny baby from Phoebe


----------



## 020202

Poor little guy. You didn't notice him scooting or dragging his butt before this? I guess our Kode man didn't want to be rude.







We're adding him to our prayers tonight.


----------



## puppylucy

awww







lucy sends hugsss to poor little kodie.. and aw why not a few kisses too







i'm sure he'll be ok.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

A Gazillion XOXO's to Lil Kodie! Poor baby!


----------



## charmypoo

I also see no symptoms! I wonder if the little ones are more prone to anal sac issues. Hopefully, someone can jump in and help!


----------



## sheila2182

Poor Kodie







I hope it was just a weird fluk or something. I bet it scared the daylights outta ya,I know it would have me. I hope all is well tomorrow.
The Gang sends Smooches & Hugs


----------



## Tavish

Oh, how terrible to come home to little Kodie not feeling well. I hope he is feeling better and that the problem is solved. I'll send some positive healing energy his way this evening when I'm giving Tav his Reiki.


Tav writes:
Liddow (little) Kodie, I hope you are okay. My mom and I knows _aww_ (all) about bottom pwobwems. I had to have my gwands done once too, and it wasn't fun, but I was better afer dat. You sure do has a good mama takin care a you. Hugs and wicks (licks)!!


----------



## msmagnolia

Poor little Kodie. Hope all is fine now!


----------



## Quincymom

I'm sorry about Kodie, hope he is feeling better now. My vet told me to add a spoonful of plain canned pumpkin (not pumpkin pie mix) to my dogs food daily to help with anal glands. The extra fiber in the diet helps them to empty their anal sacs. Quincy had to have his done shortly after I brought him home for the first time, and now I give him pumpkin almost daily.
Quincymom


----------



## k/c mom

I hope that everything is OK now with Kodie.

My first Maltese, Rosebud, had anal gland problems when she was quite young. She often had infected anal glands and the vet we were going to at the time even mentioned that maybe they should be surgically removed. 

At the time, the groomer we were using was not expressing them. I switched groomers and she expressed the glands at each grooming and Rosebud never had an anal gland problem in the many years after. 

It's been so many years, but I don't recall any symptoms other than scooting. 

Kodie, did the vet say that there was a lot of fluid that came out? Kodie was obviously very uncomfortable and maybe instead of scooting, his way of handling the stress of them feeling full was to put his butt in the air. 

Please let us know how he is doing today.


----------



## Ladysmom

How is Kodie this morning?

It is odd behavior for just having full anal glands. Usually, they just scoot. I know sometimes the glands can become impacted or infected and then you would see them acting like they are in pain, but the vet didn't find anything like that, did he?

Maybe Kodie is just super-sensitive?


----------



## kodie

Well... kodie fell right to sleep after eating his rice...so i picked him up and put him in our bed... i then joined him and called it a day already at 10pm. We cuddled and fell asleep. He slept the night threw and this morning he ate his cookie that he gets every morning. He also went pee and poo! Sooo ..he seems to be better... no shaking or panting.







I'm guessing that the problem was the sacs







The Vet did say they were filled. I didnt ask if there was an infection... but wouldnt he have seen that and then given Kodie medicine? Some of you said that your supposed to empty sacs when grooming your dog...







I never knew that.... and i have no idea what that means... haha... Kodie's butt looks fine to me.














Is there any web sites about anal sacs? haha

I want to thank everyone for your support!!







I was so surprised this morning when I came on SM and saw all your WONDERFUL words!














I love SM!


----------



## Ladysmom

Glad Kodie's feeling okay this morning! Who knew full anal sacs could cause that much discomfort?  

Glad it was an easy fix!

Lexi's mom posted a wonderful link to an article about anal glands a couple of months ago. Maybe she still has the link and could repost it?


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Mar 30 2005, 10:46 PM
> *I never noticed any signs of a problem like that... he wasnt even doing those things tonight while he was panting.  Thats why I'm sooo puzzled how this could be anal sacs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47620*


[/QUOTE]

This happened to Chester last year. No signs what so ever. He also was thorwing up too, dirariea (spelling). I called the vet as it was getting worst. Chester was not scooting or anything. He jsut took ill. When I took him to the vet they said him tummy was full of gas and he needed his anal sacks were full or someting like that.
Well they did the procedure like for 5 min and chester was back to new the next day.

Since kodie is a tiny dog and sensitive I would let the vet do the emty glans thing.
Chester is very sensitive he has only had that procedure done once so far.

I hope cute kodie is feeling better today.


----------



## nataliecmu

I'm so glad Kodie is feeling better!







He just needed a little cuddle time with his Mommy!


----------



## pico's parent

Oh, I'm so glad Kodie is O.K. What a bad time you and Kodie had! I have been preoccupied the past couple of days making 30 fancy decorated teapot cookies for a shower and haven't been on SM in the evening so I missed your first post.

Pico would have been so upset to hear Kodie was having a bad spell. I had no idea anal glands could cause that kind of symptoms....I had only heard about "scooting". Kodie's other symptoms sounded much like what Pico experienced recently with the tummy grumbling. He wouldn't eat ANYTHING, like Kodie and was restless, etc.

Our groomer does express Pico's glands every 4 weeks and I have heard pros and cons about that but, after Kodie's experience I think I'll go with the pros and keep it up.


So glad Kodie is O.K. now and Pico sends a kiss....I know they are both boys but Pico is very European in some ways!


----------



## littlepeanut

I'm glad Kodie is feeling better!!!


----------



## Sisses Momma

So glad to hear that little Kodie is doing well!!


----------



## 020202

I got on SM right away this morning hoping you had given us an update to our little Kodie. I'm so happy and relieved he's feeling better. Tell him IzzyBella threw a kiss also.


----------



## sheila2182

Im so glad Kodie is his self today.It was all the good vibs sent his way !!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko




----------



## Mystify79

Poor little Kodie! I'm glad he's feeling better!


----------



## ilove_d&m

I'm glad to hear Kodie is doing good now. XOXOXO to kodie

I express daezie and maya's glands every 3-4 weeks. so far I haven't had any problem with them. the girls also don't show any sign but scooting only.


----------



## rubyjeansmom

Yay Kodie!! I'm so glad your feeling better!!







Extra kisses for your mama for taking care of you right away!!


----------



## Vikki and Audrey

So funny - if anyone had told me a year ago that I would be avidly reading a post about filled anal glands I would have laughed!

Amazing how much we love these little ones!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

O.K. here's a good anal gland web page with pictures/diagrams and all kinds of things. Anal Glands

The way you described Kodie's behavior, I am surprised it was his glands. The stretching and obvious pain (panting and shaking) sounds like symptoms of a twisted gut, but that usually only happens to larger dogs--I think. Just thank God it wasn't because that would require immediate emergency surgery. I'm so glad it turned out well!


----------



## puppylucy

oh my gosh i'm so relieved kodie's ok























i wanted to get on this morning but we left the house at like 4:30 this morning for our flight to ny :new_Eyecrazy: so as soon as i could, i connected the laptop at the hotel







glad he's doing well, i can't believe his anal glands were that bothersome!


----------



## puppylucy

> _Originally posted by Vikki and Audrey_@Mar 31 2005, 02:50 PM
> *So funny - if anyone had told me a year ago that I would be avidly reading a post about filled anal glands I would have laughed!
> 
> Amazing how much we love these little ones!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47876*


[/QUOTE]

lol soo true.. i'd be like um no. :lol: and now i'm like DID THEY DRAIN THE SACS FULLY!?!?


----------



## kodie

Well... the more i think about Kodie's symptoms... the more I think the anal sacs cant be the problem! Maybe they were filled but I dont think they were the issue at all. After talking with Pico's parent I believe that kodie had tummy grumbling just like Pico. Their symptoms sound alike and i have looked EVERYWHERE on the internet for anal sacs causing symptoms like kodie had.... and NOTHING. I really dont think its anal sacs at all. Now i'm thinking is it tummy grumbling, gas, or something else just bothering his stomach or abdomen? I dont think kodie was trying to push his butt in the air cause his butt hurt... i think he did that because he was stretching his tummy.







Anyone else know anything about a stomach ache or gas?


----------



## nataliecmu

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Apr 1 2005, 08:56 AM
> *Well... the more i think about Kodie's symptoms... the more I think the anal sacs cant be the problem!  Maybe they were filled but I dont think they were the issue at all.  After talking with Pico's parent I believe that kodie had tummy grumbling just like Pico.  Their symptoms sound alike and i have looked EVERYWHERE on the internet for anal sacs causing symptoms like kodie had.... and NOTHING.  I really dont think its anal sacs at all.  Now i'm thinking is it tummy grumbling, gas, or something else just bothering his stomach or abdomen?  I dont think kodie was trying to push his butt in the air cause his butt hurt... i think he did that because he was stretching his tummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else know anything about a stomach ache or gas?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48019*


[/QUOTE]

Now that I think about it, when Tini had the stomach flu she stretched her stomach a lot. She would lay as "long" as possible. She was throwing up so much though... She wouldn't eat either... How is Kodie today?


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Apr 1 2005, 09:56 AM
> *Well... the more i think about Kodie's symptoms... the more I think the anal sacs cant be the problem!  Maybe they were filled but I dont think they were the issue at all.  After talking with Pico's parent I believe that kodie had tummy grumbling just like Pico.  Their symptoms sound alike and i have looked EVERYWHERE on the internet for anal sacs causing symptoms like kodie had.... and NOTHING.  I really dont think its anal sacs at all.  Now i'm thinking is it tummy grumbling, gas, or something else just bothering his stomach or abdomen?  I dont think kodie was trying to push his butt in the air cause his butt hurt... i think he did that because he was stretching his tummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else know anything about a stomach ache or gas?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48019*


[/QUOTE]

Hi Kodie, 

I do think they are related. I don't know how... as I'm not a Dr. but even for me if I have lots of gas it causes other issue. For my friends they can take tums and all it back to normal not for me. I'm not going to get detailed here. 

That time Chester got sick he did not scoot his but across the floor. He did have tummy sounds and the vet said he was also full of Gas. He was also throwing up and diarrhea, they expressed his sacks and Chester was back to normal the next day. The Vet did give him medication or anything. I think just like people puppy experiences things differently. It could be because kodie is small it effects him worst or he could be sensitive. I know for Chester he is tiny, yes he is 6 pound but he is a thin 6 pounds to me. Everything affect him worst then other dogs. When Chester is sick I call the vet right away. Because he does not get sick often, but when he does get sick he gets really sick.

Maybe someone else can add more. I can only tell you about our experience with chester. Anyway hope kodie is back to normal.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I just wanted to share that if the anal sacs get too full (compacted) they can rupture. This happened to my neighbor's mother's dog. The vet had to put her on antibactics for a week or so and she was fine but it was pretty scary.


----------



## kodie

I havent given kodie a greenie since last week...







The only thing he got was on sunday I gave him his heart worm pill. I made him some white rice and steamed carrots to mix into his dry food for a few days... other than that... nothing different.














Thats why i'm confused.


----------



## Laceys mom

Glad to hear he is doing better. I had a cocker spaniel that did the same thing. It would come out of no where and off to the vet we would go. Never did figure out what caused it. Rocky died suddenly when he was 7 and we still don't know why. One day he was fine and that night he was deathly ill. It is so hard when these little ones have something wrong with them and we don't know what it is.


----------



## kodie

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Apr 1 2005, 07:24 PM
> *Glad to hear he is doing better.  I had a cocker spaniel that did the same thing.  It would come out of no where and off to the vet we would go.  Never did figure out what caused it.  Rocky died suddenly when he was 7 and we still don't know why.  One day he was fine and that night he was deathly ill.  It is so hard when these little ones have something wrong with them and we don't know what it is.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48205*


[/QUOTE]
your scaring me!


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Apr 1 2005, 07:00 PM
> *With all the talk about greenies, you do not think it could be the greenies caushing his discomfort?  I have refrained giving the kids greenies after hearing about them not being fully digested.
> 
> How is Kodie today?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48197*


[/QUOTE]

I have read where Greenies Had caused a couple of fluffbutts,(cant remember where) to have problems with excessive gas.


----------



## Holliberry

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Apr 1 2005, 08:56 AM
> *Anyone else know anything about a stomach ache or gas?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48019*


[/QUOTE]

Holli had it bad when she had stomach cancer and I was feeding her all kinds of new things. She would get like that, restless and not able to get comfy but she would also swell up. There are things you can have on hand (gax-ex, simethicone) in case it happens again. Check with your vet and see what they say to that and do a search on those things. I remember another post and someone said the ingredients of both of those products are the same. the one I got from the pharmacy I just asked for the stuff they give babies for gas. She was always ok after a couple of hours, she just had to get that out of her system.

Glad Kodie is better


----------



## maltsmom

> O.K. here's a good anal gland web page with pictures/diagrams and all kinds of things. Anal Glands
> 
> I looked at the site you recommended. I always thought you had to insert your finger inside to express the anal glads, but that pic looks like it is from the outside. What do you think?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

> O.K. here's a good anal gland web page with pictures/diagrams and all kinds of things. Anal Glands
> 
> I looked at the site you recommended. I always thought you had to insert your finger inside to express the anal glads, but that pic looks like it is from the outside. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48723
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Yes, it does show fingers outside. At the bottom of that page there are about 100 links to different sites describing anal gland problems. Some of them also have the fingers on the outside and some say put 1 finger inside. My vet always did the inside way, partly because Frosty's get impacted and are hard to express.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chelsey

yep our vet did the inside one too for chester


----------



## Theresa

POOr Kodie Hope he's ok,, My Laso has problems with her glands had the vet check and expel them Stinky business but worth it she doesn't scoot anymore and now if she does off to the vet to be poked,and all better Summer seems ok I wouldn't now what to look for around the area have to find out
Glad Kodies better Summer sends her love







I think she likes Kodie she sit with me always when I'm on line and she loves the pics.


----------

